# Humminbird Helix SI GPS



## virgil (Mar 3, 2016)

I just purchased this unit a few days ago and was wondering if anybody has any opinions on this unit? I haven't installed it yet but but looking forward on using it on Lake Blackshear in a few weeks. Thanks for any input on this model.


----------

